# Dog Kennels in Tokyo



## Singapore Saint

Hi,

My wife and I will be moving to Tokyo in June / July and have an 8 month old Boxer dog.. currently in Singapore we send him to 'Doggy Daycare" (don't laugh!) once a week where he can play with other dogs and remain socialised, and we can also leave him there when we are away.

I've found some kennels on a search, but wondered if anyone had any experience of kennels, any to avoid, any recommendations etc?

Also, are there any 'dog-runs', parks etc where dogs can run around freely?

If any other dog-owners have any other tips / advice, they'd be very welcome!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Lily22

Hi,

Welcome to Japan! Yes, there are doggy daycare places in Tokyo; they are becoming more popular. I've seen a few places in my area, near Kichijoji. Do you have any idea around which area in Tokyo you're looking for? (Tokyo is big!!)

There also are dog-runs, usually in a park, or on the roof of big shopping center complexes. I've taken mine to "Lalaport" in Chiba, when I take a bit of a drive to visit there (Lalaport is a big mall, and in Chiba, IKEA is also in the area). Dog-runs have fees like 500yen, and have some basic rules (no females in heat, obeys owner, not aggressive, etc.).

But a boxer is a large dog, so you might want to double-check if a place allows big dogs (small dogs are way more popular in Tokyo). If you need more concrete info, let me know.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Lily22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to Japan! Yes, there are doggy daycare places in Tokyo; they are becoming more popular. I've seen a few places in my area, near Kichijoji. Do you have any idea around which area in Tokyo you're looking for? (Tokyo is big!!)
> 
> There also are dog-runs, usually in a park, or on the roof of big shopping center complexes. I've taken mine to "Lalaport" in Chiba, when I take a bit of a drive to visit there (Lalaport is a big mall, and in Chiba, IKEA is also in the area). Dog-runs have fees like 500yen, and have some basic rules (no females in heat, obeys owner, not aggressive, etc.).
> 
> But a boxer is a large dog, so you might want to double-check if a place allows big dogs (small dogs are way more popular in Tokyo). If you need more concrete info, let me know.



Thanks Lily, that's useful information. We don't yet know where we'll be living, but I'm guessing somewhere around Hiroo / Meguro / Yoyogi. We will have a car, so will be able to drive to places.

Dog runs on the roofs, sounds crazy! I've heard about the run in Yoyogi Park, it sounds quite large, although dogs are segregated by size I think... I'm guessing many of the other dog runs are quite small...? My boy runs on rocket fuel, he has loads of energy, so the bigger the run, the better it is for our furniture! Do you know of any good sized runs and kennels around those areas?

Also, what about the beaches, are dogs allowed at all? In Singapore its generally accepted that one particular beach is good for dogs and is popular early on weekend mornings, before anyone else gets down there... are there any beaches in Tokyo where dogs can run freely early in the mornings?


----------

